# شيتات اكسيل لحسابات منظومة الماء البارد و الساخن Hot & Cold water supply



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (10 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

في هذا الرابط المرفق ستجدون شيت اكسل لحسابات منظومة التغذية بالماء البارد و الساخن في المباني

Hot & Cold water supply

يقوم البرنامج بحساب احتياج المبنى من المياه البارده والساخنة domestic water demand

تحميل برنامج حساب التغذية بالمياه للمباني بال GPM


----------



## clever man (15 يونيو 2018)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ياسر العزي (11 فبراير 2020)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## hanielec (1 مارس 2020)

بوركت وعمل مقبول


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 يوليو 2020)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

